# Any here dealing with RPL



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

I know that many here have dealt with the loss of a pregnancy but I'm wondering how many of us have had to deal with multiple losses. And do we know what the potential causes of our losses is?


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I've suffered three miscarriages, and I don't know the cause. I just know it sucks.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

mama. Yes - it does suck - mightily.

I've just had my 8th loss (4/13/08) and I knwo that mine have been due to chronic low progesterone so luckily it's fairly easily treated but geesh - I REALLY dont' want to go thru this again!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I hope you don't have to!


----------



## joanq (Oct 27, 2005)

I just had my second loss in 5 months. The first was a missed miscarriage at 9 1/2 weeks. The second was an ectopic pregnancy. My doctor says they are completely unrelated and I've just had a "run of bad luck". My head wants to believe it, but my heart doesn't.


----------



## ipeabody (Jun 4, 2007)

I had three miscarriages before a successful pregnancy. I have a 10 month old now. Hang in there. It is rough. I had my family dr refer me to miscarriage specialist after the third loss. It is worth it. Don't mess around with Ob's. Do the RE or fertility doc. They never found out what was wrong but they have standard treatment protocol's and it worked for me. I now know it was my thyroid. Hashimotos.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

3 losses in the past year:
5w1d spontaneous loss
5w4d - 6w4d subchorionic hematoma
10w2d (but only a 6w4d baby) loss and then D&C to stop hemorrhage

No idea thus far what's the certain cause. Bloodwork looks fine. The 2 different OB groups I've seen don't believe in LPD







: and don't monitor blood levels in early pregnancy. I was just dx'ed with a congenital anomaly (uterus is misshapen), but since I carried my DD easily to term, I'm not sure how relevant that is to my situation.

I'll be following up with the OB next week and am already on the books with a RE/surgeon in Denver for June.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

5 miscarriages since 2007
5w2d - spontaneous loss
14 wks and 15 wks (twins) - suspected Protein S deficiency
8w5d - ruptured ectopic
9w1d - scant chorionic villia (Protein S deficiency)
10w - currently miscarrying


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I had two in a row. I spent a lot of money on testing.-it found nothing. A good book to read about the causes of m/c is Comming to Term. For this pregnancy I'm taking baby asprin and was on progesterone during my first tri.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I fit in here... I've been pregnant 7 times and lost 7 babies









Sept. 03 - Miscarriage at 5w2d
May 04 - Chemical pregnancy
Dec. 04 - Miscarriage at 9w5d
Jun. 05 - Heterotopic pregnancy (one embryo in tube, one in uterus)... the baby in my tube expelled itself just before my surgery (they realized this when they got in there) at 5w1d; the baby in my uterus held on until I miscarried at 7w2d

Then I got pregnant in Nov. 05 with my DS. Had spotting in the first trimester, bleeding in the second, preterm labour started at 18.5 weeks... and he held on to be born at 43 weeks, 2 days
















Since him I've had two more losses...

Apr. 08 - Chemical pregnancy
May 08 - Miscarriage, not sure of dating

No answers... and so far no real way to get them. I just keep getting told I'm young, it'll happen in time... after all I have a healthy child right? It's frustrating to have your heart break so many times and to be told it's fine, go home and try again...


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I've had two. One at 7.5 weeks, spontaneous. One at 11 weeks 6 days, which was a missed m/c, baby died at 9 weeks. I have one DS in between these two losses. And we have no idea why. With my pattern they won't do testing.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I have had 4 losses.

First m/c 12/05
second was 10/07 at 16 weeks, considered a fetal demise. I went through labor and delivered her and had some testing done which did not show anything.
saw Peri for follow up after that and told to wait 2 cycles.
third m/c 1/08 at 5 weeks 4 days
fourth m/c 4/08 at 6 weeks.

I go to a chiropractor, and saw an RE last week. He did an u/s of my uterus which he says looks perfect. I will have bloodwork drawn on the 3rd day of my next cycle, take clomid from day 5 to day 9 and then have testing done day 10. If that all goes well, we'll TTC in June.

I have 2 alleles of MTHFR but noone can say for sure if that is what caused the losses.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

I've lost a full-term son to a birth injury, miscarried a blighted ovum, and 6 months ago (today) delivered my stillborn daughter at 23 weeks.

I have an appointment this afternoon to talk to a specialist about what they think went wrong and what we can do to have a successful pregnancy.

Yeah... I can tell I was a priority... 6 [email protected] months later...









They did blood tests on me, and discovered I have antiphospholipid antibodies, so it was probably a blood clot that killed Camelia.

My dh doesn't want to try again. He doesn't want the heartbreak. I understand, but I can NOT be done now. I just can't.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Mamaterra, I'm so sorry that you're losing your baby. Life is so unfair.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I've had 3 losses since 8/07.
M/c at 12 wks (9 wk baby) on 8/17/07
M/c at 10 wks (7 wk baby) on 11/01/07
D&c at 8 wks (6 wk baby) on 3/31/08
I have one healthy 2.5 yo dd.

I've seen an OB and an RE and still have no answers. They have run all the test and everything comes back normal. We did chromosomal analysis on the last baby (reason for the d&c) and it was normal, so it's likely me. The RE said to wait 2-3 cycles and try again w/ daily aspirin. I am so frustrated and discouraged. I guess we'll be trying again in another month or so, even though the thought of it makes me sick right now.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I cannot even imagine the pain of multiple losses.. my heart goes out to all of you mamas!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I've had two, one m/c at 11/12 weeks in 2006 and a fullterm stillbirth in 2007. I have no idea why either one occurred.


----------



## kmamaTX (Mar 1, 2006)

I've lost 4, and have 3 healthy children.
My first two pregnancies went normally and resulted in my two oldest children. Between 7/04 and 6/05 I had three m/c's, at 9, 10.5, and 12.5 weeks. Each time there was a baby with a heartbeat and normal growth that suddenly stopped. My OB sent me to an RE after the 2nd loss and they ran every test in the book but found nothing. I charted my cycles and they were "textbook", according to my RE.

6 weeks after the 3rd loss I conceived and had a textbook pregnancy, even better than my first two, that resulted in my dd2. I did take baby aspirin, which I also took with the 3rd loss, but refused progesterone, which I had also taken with the last two m/c's, because my progesterone tested high without any help.

In 9/07 I got pregnant again unexpectedly and things were progressing just as wonderfully as they did with dd2. I was taking the baby aspirin again. In late January we lost our dd at 21 weeks to an apparent cord accident (4x around her neck when I delivered her). I had an ultrasound less than a week before her death that showed a perfectly healthy, everything functioning normally, right on target for dates, baby girl. My OB assures me it is unrelated to the m/c's. We do still want to have more, but it's so scary. How unlucky can one person be???


----------

